# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  دور اتفاقية مكافحة الفساد فى محاكمة الفاسدين واستراد الاموال

## دكتور مصطفى عبد الكريم

كتاب للمستشار الدكتور مصطفى عبد الكريم دار النشر دار الفكر والقانون بالمنصورة

----------


## dawli

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيك

----------


## dawli

mercccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccci  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## جميل عفيفى

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

